
Show HN: Hack:now – global online Covid-19 hackathon partnered with YC - ajhuh
https://hacknow.calhacks.io/
======
bevshel
we definitely need to do what we can. Having a hard time finding ways to
contribute bc I feel like there's not much I can do to partner my FE skills w/
good data sources. Seems like you need to be either well-known enough or have
other forms of leverage to connect w/ reliable data/institutions AND probs
have some kind of oversight

